
Microsoft's Modern Keyboard hides a fingerprint sensor - mgiannopoulos
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/16/microsoft-modern-keyboard-mouse-fingerprint-sensor/
======
gtirloni
If by "hidden" the author means "prominently featured on the product page",
sure.

~~~
mgiannopoulos
I guess they mean that the sensor looks like a regular key...

